# ASrock B85 Pro4 VS. GIGABYTE GA B85 HD3



## Passi313 (26. Juli 2013)

Ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich der beiden Mainboards welches ist besser geeignet?

ASRock B85 Pro4 (90-MXGQB0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mein System:

Fetsplatte: 
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) ab €	 51,44
Cpu:
Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) ab €	 168,53
Ram:
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) ab €	 59,49
Mainboard:
GESUCHT 
Laufwerk
LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) ab €	 15,07
Gehäuse
Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 schwarz mit Sichtfenster ab €49,99
Netzteil
be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 (BN223) ab €53,49
Monitor
LG Electronics Flatron IPS224V, 21.5" ab €114,95


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2013)

Leg 10€ mehr drauf und kauf dir ein H87 Mainboard.


----------



## Monsjo (26. Juli 2013)

Zum Beispiel das: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Legacyy (26. Juli 2013)

Ich würd auch zum  Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 raten.


----------



## mannefix (26. Juli 2013)

Eindeutig Asrock. Besseres Bios, besserer Support. Kein Problem mit PCI Express 2.0. Kein Problem mit GTX 670. B87 reicht vollkommen.
Mein Asrock läuft sehr gut (B75). Gigabyte machte nur Probleme.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2013)

Wo gibt es denn beim Gigabyte ein Problem mit PCIe 2.0?
Außerdem kannst du nicht vom B75 auf das B85 schließen.


----------



## Passi313 (26. Juli 2013)

Warum soll ich 10€ drauflegen? Was kann des mehr?


----------



## Legacyy (26. Juli 2013)

mannefix schrieb:


> Eindeutig Asrock. Besseres Bios, besserer Support. Kein Problem mit PCI Express 2.0. Kein Problem mit GTX 670. B87 reicht vollkommen.
> Mein Asrock läuft sehr gut (B75). Gigabyte machte nur Probleme.


 Und was hat ein B75 mit nem H87 Board zu tun  

@TE
Das Layout von AsRock (Anordnung der Komponenten auf dem Board) ist einfach mies. Daher lieber das Gigabyte, welches außerdem die bessere Ausstattung hat.


----------



## Robonator (26. Juli 2013)

mannefix schrieb:


> Eindeutig Asrock. Besseres Bios, besserer Support. Kein Problem mit PCI Express 2.0. Kein Problem mit GTX 670. B87 reicht vollkommen.
> Mein Asrock läuft sehr gut (B75). Gigabyte machte nur Probleme.


 
Besser würd ich den Support bei AsRock nicht gerade nennen. Entweder die können nicht lesen oder es kommen Google-Translator Texte rüber, selbst wenn du denen schreibst sie können auch auf Englisch schreiben... Verstanden hab ich bei denen nichts. Naja soweit meine Erfahrung ^^


----------



## Passi313 (26. Juli 2013)

Also welches GIGABYTE jetzt?
das H oder B ?


----------



## Robonator (26. Juli 2013)

Das H87


----------



## Legacyy (26. Juli 2013)

Ich würd auch zum H87 raten


----------



## Skatch (26. Juli 2013)

Ihr ratet immer zum H87, gebt ihm aber keinerlei Gründe, er hat selbst schon gefragt wieso er 10€ mehr drauf legen sollte.


----------



## Legacyy (26. Juli 2013)

Lesen hilft 


Legacyy schrieb:


> @TE
> Das  Layout von AsRock (Anordnung der Komponenten auf dem Board) ist einfach  mies. Daher lieber das Gigabyte, welches außerdem die bessere  Ausstattung hat.


----------



## Passi313 (26. Juli 2013)

Ja aber das H87 zum B87 von Gigabyte 
Die sind ja vom aufbau sicherlich gleich ?!


----------



## Robonator (26. Juli 2013)

Da H87 hat soweit ich sehe nur nen anderen Netzwerkchip und mehr Sata III Anschlüsse.


----------



## Passi313 (26. Juli 2013)

Und was bringt mir das :o
Sry bin noch Noob


----------



## Monsjo (26. Juli 2013)

Mehr Festplatten, Laufwerke usw.


----------



## Passi313 (26. Juli 2013)

hmm lohnt sich das?

Zalman Z11 Plus Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das ist mein Gehäuse


----------



## Passi313 (27. Juli 2013)

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis?


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

MMn schon. Ist allerdings dein Ding.


----------



## Passi313 (27. Juli 2013)

ja ich brauch max eh nur 2externe festplatten und des andere? laufwerke reicht mir 1


----------

